# Hard Banana/Cider Idea



## arcticsid (Sep 28, 2009)

Inspired by a hard cider recipe Tom recently posted, this is what I am gonna start in the next day or so.

3 gallons apple cider(not juice)
4# bananas
1 gallon water
2# Brown sugar
2 cups golden raisins
4 stick cinnamon
White sugar to make SG 1.085, or so.
(additives accordingly)

Any thoughts? I'm still intrigued on this toasted walnut idea, wondering about adding some to the above. As always, your critique is appreciated.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Sep 29, 2009)

Troy?

Why? What is the point?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 29, 2009)

Point of what G?
Troy


----------

